
I Tried to Virtually Stalk Mark Zuckerberg (2016) - akras14
https://medium.com/@akras14/i-tried-to-virtually-stalk-mark-zuckerberg-6807a30892c
======
tpetry
Story is from last year. Please add 2016 to the title.

~~~
altano
Is that really necessary? Was 2016 that long ago?

~~~
Joe-Z
Well, it was posted on April 4th, so that's more than a year by now.

